# Removal of paint from cat tail??



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was painting doors in my basement and one of my cats, Benny (all black), got down there on accident and managed to dip his tail in the white paint before I could get him out of there. I got most of it out, but there is still some in there. I can tell because it is stiff in spots. 

Any suggestions on how to safely remove it before he tries to lick it off? Unfortunately, it's already dry.

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Hopefully you've got a helper, just Very carefully cut it out with a blunt nose pliers but only what is on the hairs, not on the skin. Just like you would cut gum out of you hair. 

Skin can be real loose and you would have to be very carefull. 

If it's water based you still may be able to use water, better have a helper here too.

Heather walked on the freshly painted basement floor(under the litter boxes) and it dried very fast. I guess I was very mad, never did get it cleaned off her paws, but that's been years ago and she's fine so far.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

If it's latex paint, a good deal of scrubing with a liquid detergent soap (joy, dawn, etc..) will usually get it out. At least it has gotten it out of my hair :lol: 
If not, I'd cut it out.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

A thin toothed comb should get the mjority of dried paint out of his fur. It's so easy to cut them with scissors, I wouldn't risk it. If he'll allow it, you could just wash the end of hgis tail with washing up liquid - make sure ity gets rinsed out properly though.


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for all of your help and suggestions...good ideas! I was going to cut it out w/ the help of someone, but I was able to comb it out, luckily.

Thanks, guys!

Katie


----------

